# How to make 60w bulb flicker?



## haplo6 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey all,
I was trying to make a haunted site of mine spookier and I was hoping to make an incandescent bulb flicker when it was turned on. Can anyone tell me how I can achieve this effect? Much obliged!

Z


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie posted on this.
A small insert into the socket. I can't seem to find the post.


----------



## haplo6 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I did a search as well too, and nothing came up. Maybe I'll IM Sickie directly, unless anyone else has any ideas. Thanks for the input.

Z


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9811&highlight=flicker


----------



## haplo6 (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent! Very cool; I'll give it a try and post my results 
Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If the light will be turned on with the wall switch, then the flicker disc is the way to go. If you're turning on lights that get power from a strip, you might check out the AC flicker power strip hack I did. You mentioned using 60 watt bulbs - you'll want to use the FS-5 starters as they can handle higher loads without slowing the flicker rate too much.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9811

Edit - oops! Should have checked the link in the previous post! Sorry for the duplicate.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think this was what Sickie Ickie posted on
http://www.nfss.com/fbflbu60wma1.html

But the florescent starter hack gives a better effect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, I just looked at the link for the flasher disc and I see that the company sells a flasher device that works with CFL's. This would allow you to flicker a 13 watt UV CFL - the answer to flickering a fluorescent black light. I wonder how the flicker effect looks with a CFL?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Definitly interesting but I can tell you it dramatically shortens the life by half or better.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> Definitly interesting but I can tell you it dramatically shortens the life by half or better.


Hmmm. That's not too good, considering the UV CFLs go for at least $15.


----------



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

Have you ever seen the old cylinder type starters for flourescent lights? Well, wire in one of the 15 watt starters into one leg of the power line to you bulb, and presto! Random flicker! Give it a try with a thunder track and it's a somewhat realistic thunder and lightning effect.
Hope this helps.


----------



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

opps, sorry didn't read the previous post sorry for the repeat.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Haplo6, tried e-mailing ya, but your box was full. Glad everyone was able to help!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

By the way, the link to my thread was http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7100&highlight=flasher+button


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just looked at the link to the flasher buttons. $10? Are they insane???? Add to that another $10 or so for shipping and you are paying $20 for a flasher button! 

Folks, if you need a flasher button, I can get them for around $4 here at the local true value. Just add whatever an envelope and stamp costs for mailing to ya. I'm at 60466 PM me as my life is such that I'm in and out of the forum right now and I may not find your message on this thead.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, I almost choked when I saw the price. I haven't checked my local True Value store. I inherited one from my father, which he must have had since way before I was born. I didn't think they were made any more.


----------

